# Beautiful Harmony



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

From my H litter. This is my favourite! She's called Harmony. She is ever so sweet, and she licks!! It's unbelievably cute  She is argente varigated.


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

My male is a licker, it is the cutest thing.

She is beautiful!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

she is verry cute.. but argente... she is verry lihgt for them ..but she looks verry sweet *gg*


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

She is FABULOUS. I just love her dear little face and I think she would look great in my girlie group  :lol:


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Vivian said:


> she is verry cute.. but argente... she is verry lihgt for them ..but she looks verry sweet *gg*


her dad is argente and her mum is black varigated (whose dad is cham, so she carries pink eyes). all her brothers and sisters are most certainly agouti. which can only mean she is argente. she has a very pale powder blue type undercolour too. most odd, didn't know she was marked untill around 10 days old because it was just so pale!

thanks people, but she is all MINE! muhahahahaha!

vi x


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

she looks like argente cream i think..so light..

she had big eyes so she will be an A- mouse thats right..but she is verry light for an normal argente... or makes the varigate the colourso light !? i dont know about this ?

viv


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

he is dad

yes she is extreamly pale. but it seems she is missing the chinchilla gene to be argente creme. so just a pale normal argente i guess.

vi x


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ahhhh lovely daddy :love1

hmm i think it's interessing.

i dont know about the gentics by argente cream, but she ist to light forargente.. did you bread with her later!?

lg viv


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

shes only 6 weeks old now 

I don't know what to put her to though. Havn't decided

vi xx


----------

